# will timbrens help?



## burbguy (Mar 6, 2006)

I just bought a 79' 1/2 ton chevy to mount on my 8' western unimount plow. I was thinking of getting different springs for the front being the stock ones have the reverse arch in them but have seen alot of people talk about the timbrens. I have not seen the timbrens myself but it would be a cheaper option if it will work. has anyone tried them on this type of truck?


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

burbguy said:


> I just bought a 79' 1/2 ton chevy to mount on my 8' western unimount plow. I was thinking of getting different springs for the front being the stock ones have the reverse arch in them but have seen alot of people talk about the timbrens. I have not seen the timbrens myself but it would be a cheaper option if it will work. has anyone tried them on this type of truck?


An 8 footer is a lot of plow for a half ton to push, but a 79 Chevy is a lot different than the current breed so I'll leave that for others to address.

Timbrens are wonderful. Timbrens have no impact on ride quality that I can sense, and made a huge difference back when I was driving a halfton.. As for availability for your truck, click the Albany Spring link in the upper right corner of this Webpage and check it out. Always good to do business with forum sponsors.

Pete


----------



## MIAWPUKEK (Dec 18, 2004)

I got Timbrens on my '04 Ford F150 with a 7'6" Western Ultramount plow. The front end used to drop quite a bit, but now with the timbrens, it only drops 3/4 of an inch. Made a real difference, but I found it DID affect the ride. It used to ride smooth, but now my truck rides like a tank. 

My advice. Put 'em on in the winter, take 'em off in the summer.


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

MIAWPUKEK said:


> I got Timbrens on my '04 Ford F150 with a 7'6" Western Ultramount plow. The front end used to drop quite a bit, but now with the timbrens, it only drops 3/4 of an inch. Made a real difference, but I found it DID affect the ride. It used to ride smooth, but now my truck rides like a tank.
> 
> My advice. Put 'em on in the winter, take 'em off in the summer.


Wow, I'm really surprised to hear that! The ONLY time I felt them was when my load was so heavy and the road so full of ruts that I bottomed out, and even then it was more like a firm nudge than riding like a tank. So far on my 2500HD I've never felt them at all.

Pete


----------



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

I have them on my 1/2 ton they make a world of diffrence when the plow is on i cant even tell riding down the road its smooth


----------



## burbguy (Mar 6, 2006)

do you guys think that just a set of timbrens will be enough? It just seems by looking that the front springs are way to weak. I just dont want the front end to drop to much being there is alot of travel between my plowsites and the roads do get a little rough.


----------



## BJH Snow (Dec 18, 2003)

If you feel that the springs look weak, then you should probably replace them. In the long run it would probably be better. If the truck still drops in the front with the plow on, then look into a set of timbrens.


----------



## premier homes (Sep 26, 2006)

Boondox said:


> An 8 footer is a lot of plow for a half ton to push, but a 79 Chevy is a lot different than the current breed so I'll leave that for others to address.
> 
> Timbrens are wonderful. Timbrens have no impact on ride quality that I can sense, and made a huge difference back when I was driving a halfton.. As for availability for your truck, click the Albany Spring link in the upper right corner of this Webpage and check it out. Always good to do business with forum sponsors.
> 
> Pete


i had timbrens on my ram 1500 and it rode like it had no suspension. timbren bushings are oversized bushings. the reason trucks dont squat as much is because youre bottoming out your suspension on theese oversized bushings. as for people saying they dont affect the ride, they are either too stupid to realize it or they are full of crap. get a 2500 and you wont need them


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

premier homes said:


> i had timbrens on my ram 1500 and it rode like it had no suspension. timbren bushings are oversized bushings. the reason trucks dont squat as much is because youre bottoming out your suspension on theese oversized bushings. as for people saying they dont affect the ride, they are either too stupid to realize it or they are full of crap. get a 2500 and you wont need them


I have a 2500 with timbrens front and back and I have also up graded the front springs to that of a 3500 diesel. 
I bet a lot of 3500's and bigger trucks use timbrens too.

I use to feel like you do, you can read some of my old posts I slammed them (timbrens).
Now, I recommend them.

Remember this is the NON-comershal thread so, we will see a lot of people using 1/2 tons here. I agree with you that a 2500 would be a better choice, but as long as they make them(1500's) with a box frame and 4 wheel drive people are going to plow with them.

My truck does not sit on the timbrens there is about 2" clearance for the suspension to travel before it encounters them. In every day driving with out the plow off there is NO difference in ride quality...: 
so,,,,,, it's time for me to go...... to the outhouse as I am full:waving:


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

If you load your 1/2 ton like it's a 3/4 it's going to be sitting on the timbrens. It will have a firm solid ride mostly cause it won't be wobbling like a fat lady on a moon bounce.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher said:


> wobbling like a fat lady on a moon bounce.


:realmad: Thanks... Now I have this image in my head......... lol


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> :realmad: Thanks... Now I have this image in my head......... lol


Think Mama Cass at a Catholic Carnival.LOL

 Ops my age is showing


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher said:


> Think Mama Cass at a Catholic Carnival.LOL
> 
> Ops my age is showing


 ROFLMAO..

Yea!!. now that helped!!!!

Now, she is wobbling like a fat lady on a moon bounce and singing church hims !!!!!!


----------



## Boondox (Sep 4, 2004)

premier homes said:


> i had timbrens on my ram 1500 and it rode like it had no suspension. timbren bushings are oversized bushings. the reason trucks dont squat as much is because youre bottoming out your suspension on theese oversized bushings. as for people saying they dont affect the ride, they are either too stupid to realize it or they are full of crap. get a 2500 and you wont need them


Harsh words serve no purpose in an informational thread but to show one's maturity level. I see you drive a Dodge. Maybe it's different with different brands of trucks but my Chevy rode the same before and after. I hope slamming me like that made you feel like a real man.

Have a good day.

Pete


----------

